# I Remember When..................



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

it was the coldest night ever! (At least until about 11:00 PM or so







). It was so cold, the car seats crackled when you sat down in them.

The air took my breath away.

But then, so did she...............

38 years ago today, my DW and I were married.

Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats Mark!!!

Here's to another 38!









Steve


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats to both of you!!!









So are you going to share the secret of your sucess?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

That's awesome. congratulations and wishes for many many more.

Jim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Congrats to both of you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although I learned this a while ago, it should have been evident to me from the beginning. There are only four words to remember..........

"Yes, dear, you're right."

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll have to try that......


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Happy Anniversary Mark and Tish!

Wow... 38 years. Must be True Love.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Definitely something to be proud of.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations Mark, in this day and age of "disposable marriages" that is surly a mark to be proud of.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations! I hope to hit 38 years of marriage one day. I'm just about at 8 right now. 30 to go.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

mswalt said:


> it was the coldest night ever! (At least until about 11:00 PM or so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Super Congrats to you and Tish, Mark!!!! Very happy for the both of you









-CC


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats to the both of you!!!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

WOW -- 38 years !!!

Thats Great...

see you guys in March at the Rally in that new trailer of yours...

Ghosty


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Boy in this world thats something for you two to be proud of. This is proof that true love exists. Mucho respect!

Congrats guys!

Carey


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations !!!!!

I wish you many, many more Happy years together.

Collin


----------

